# Sticky  Welcome to OGF!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.

Welcome to OGF!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, as you can tell by my name I like to fish for crappie, but if they're not hitting anything will do, carp,cats bass..... I also spend way too much time in a treestand in the fall looking for Mr. Right. I 've been visiting the site for a while, so I thought I'd join in. I live in Cincinnati and fish mostly at EF, CC and the O River. I plan on trying Cowan a little more often since the saugeye have had a chance to grow. See ya at the lakes.


----------



## youngpro (Nov 12, 2006)

hi my name is josh and i love fishing . me and my dad go all the time i just love to be outdoors. im looking forward to catching my first steelie this year. happy fishing to all


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Youngpro, welcome, glad to have you join us here at OGF.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome "Young" and "Dude"!  WB


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

hey guys. just joined today.i'm from west side of columbus and if i started by telling u what i like to fish and hunt, i'd be here till morning. briefly, i fish many pot tourneys and opens for bass spring through fall, crappie fish ocasionally for fish to eat, get on earie as much as i can, mostly for bass, but walleyes when they're hitting good. but now is the time that fishing for anything that will bite is almost as good. am looking to get out some this weekend, thinking about alum. like to fish the lake off of the dam, if it's open water. i hear that night is the best. is their any time at night that is better, or is it just being thier when they're biting. i do enjoy ice fishing, have shanty and most needed equipment, just wanted to say hi and look forward to trading stories and
experiances with like minded fishin finatics


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome Nitro!!!  WB


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad you found us! Welcome.


----------



## tptrost (Jan 16, 2007)

Joined in Jan. What a great site. Wish I would have found it sooner. Hunting and fishing always on my mind!! Spend alot of time on Erie for wallys. Take
several trips to Northern Wisconsin. Sister has a resort on Chippewa Flowage.
Be a great trip sometime with some members. Hope to get out soon to ice fish Erie hopefully Mon or tues 19th, 20th if anyones needs some company.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome "t" !!!! Glad you joined us! See your from Wooster, I'm not too far away from ya!!!  WB


----------



## KatKing34 (May 6, 2007)

Hey Everyone, just joined the site and thought this would be a good start for my first post. Been a guest visitor at this site for quite sometime and finally took the time to sign up. Just wanted to say I love this site and the good things it brings to all the fello fisherman out there. I'll be fishing in the OGF Crappie Opener at Delaware Lake next weekend and can't wait to meet some of you. Well I'm glad to finally be a member and look forward to being able to join into some of the conversations that go on. 

Oh, by the way I fish for just about all speicies that roam our Ohio waters and fishing is where I gain my sainity. Without fishin' I don't know what I'd do. 

Happy Fishing!!!!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome KatKing  WB


----------



## KatKing34 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Ranger!

KatKing


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

KatKing,

Welcome to the site and look forward to meeting you this Saturday.

Brandon


----------



## KatKing34 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks ShakeDown! 

I sure am excited about this weekend. This will be my first time fishing this lake and I haven't had any time to pre-fish so I'm not expecting no miracles. From what I hear it is full of brushy cover so that shouldn't be a problem. Just finding what piles thier on at what depth is the key. This is also my first Crappie Tourn as well. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, signed up a while back but had not posted anything yet so I thought I'd start here. I'm from East Toledo and now reside in Oregon ohio and have fished Lake Erie for about 50 yrs.,since I was 4 yrs old.I grew up perch fishing around the Toledo Water Intake with my Aunt and Uncle. Got my own boat in the 70s and have been chasin Walleyes ever since. Drift or Troll whatever works ! My names Terry and my boat is Legal Skater,docked at Meinkes west. Love the site and the sharing of info. Will be posting soon.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hi and welcome to all


----------



## sea devil (Jun 19, 2007)

williamonica0214 said:


> hi and welcome to all


New member, I live on the north side of Buckeye lake thirty miles east of Columbus. I use to live in the Painesville area and fished out of Fairport harbor most of the time. I'm a new member and have just started fishing out of the cranberry creek area. I can help anyone who is interested in fishing the eastern areas more than I can the central or west area of lake erie. The central area is new to me but I am learning fast.
I would appreciate any information that would be helpful.
Thanks, Sea Devil.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello. I'm Kevin from Huntsburg. I'm 38 and have been fishing for about thirty of those years. 

I've been browsing the forums here as a guest for some time, but figured it's time to register and say hello.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi, I'm Brad from Middletown.
Just getting back into fishing after a number of years of 2 or 3 times a year. I guess you could say I'm trying to resimplify my life and fishing is a great way to get away from everything.
I grew up here in Middletown, and as a kid my parents had property on the GMR, as well as access to a couple of gravelpits. Man do I miss those days when all I needed was some crawlers, a pole, and my own two feet!
Looking forward to sharing some stuff and learning some stuff from you guys.


----------



## BassTrackerJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

hello everybody just joined...been reading alot of posts you guys are on it thats for sure...i love fishing for whatevers biting...just trying not to get skunked...i also like to spend some time in the woods spooking deer...i live in massillon goto portage alot with my new tracker avalanche...give me a wave


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome BTJoe!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi All. My name is Brandon and I am 29. I live in Toledo and do alot of fishing in the Maumee River for bass and cats. I occasionally hit Erie for the eyes and some perch when my buddy can take me out there. I also periodically fish Salisbury Quarry as well as some random ponds and lakes in some of the metroparks. I am first a bass fisherman and then comes everything else. 

This is a good site. I'm glad I found it.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Bass-a-holic is a pretty good description of me. I live in the Baltimore/Lancaster area and can't get enought time on the water. Looks like we've got some true blue fisherman on this site. I look forward to getting & giving some tips.

Gignpig out...


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey OGF'ers! New too the site. I am from the Wakeman area. I like too hunt,fish and the outdoors. Hope meeting a few of you and I will be looking for them OGF stickers on your trucks.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

welcome to OGF glad to have ya!!!


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Howdy all, another new member. I live in Olmsted Falls and do most of my fishing with spinning or fly rod. Ill fish for anything that bites but really enjoy steelhead fishing in the fall, winter and early spring. Hope to pick up and give some pointers.


----------



## Matt Harrison (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello my names Matt, i'm new to this site a buddy of mine intoduced me to it.I love to hunt and fish.I'm a full time meat cutter and my hobby is processing deer. I own Short-Cuts Deer Processing, but that is my side job after hours.Look forward to sharing stories.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all. Just joined the site last month. Glad I did. I've picked up alot of good advice from this site and alot of straight shootin info too. A good friend of mine told me about this site. I'm 41, live in Pataskala, and fish anywhere from the pond in my complex (nice size keepers in their) to anywhere there's fishin to be done in Ohio. I also fish in a club, the OBFN, and hoping to ad another tournament trail onto my schedule next year. I also tinker with lure making which I have really gotten into now that I have a pond to test lures in. Hoping by the grace of the good lord next year to be driving my own boat, but that's another story. Welcome to all the new members, keep the lines wet and the rods bent!


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Just registered,but I have been reading here for a few month's. Recognize some of the username's from various other forum's. i also post at Walleye central. Just wanted to say thanks for the info you guys give so freely. Learned alot about the Sandbar by reading here. 
Fished the Hawgfest and met Hook and Book. I was staying in 114 at the plantation. I also was the guy wearing Notre Dame apparell. I'm sure you won't hold that against me. I did after all Marry an Ohio State Alum  

Thanks for all the help you have been. 
Remember guys we all started out as a beginer and those of us newbies really do appreciate all of your help..


Coopason

Ron Cooper


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

joined the other day and really like what this site has to offer. I grew up in Castalia(Sandusky) then moved to Lorain area and then to Wakeman for awhile before finally to WV. But really regret downgrading myself moving there. But the fishing has been really good for me in the mountains. I live nearby Tygart River North of Elkins. I am hoping to make the move back home someday. I am into fly fishing and tying flies nowaday cause it is more involved and a greaqt challenge for me.
Mark


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

welcome to the site. my wife has relatives that live in castalia and the norwalk, wakeman area. nice area of the state. liked to visit the blue hole when it was not state owned.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome Flyfish. Glad to see we have another tackle maker on board. If you get a chance post some of your work on the Tackle Making forum. Again, welcome to OGF. :B


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

sauguy said:


> welcome to the site. my wife has relatives that live in castalia and the norwalk, wakeman area. nice area of the state. liked to visit the blue hole when it was not state owned.


We used to sneak in there in the middle of the night and go swimming,whew was it cold!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

my brother in law lives on oxbo in resthaven, maybe you know him, Bill Yun?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I am from over in Kentucky ,retired from public work 12 years ago and finally got retired from farming two years ago.Until 1980 was mainly a bass fisherman going at least a couple times a week.Bought a farm and my fishing stopped except for some surf fishing when on vacation.Started back fishing regularly this year mainly for catfish,sauger and walleye.Have a fly rod ordered and must learn to use it all over as I have not had one since about 1960.Have a lot of fishing equipment all the way from Zebco 33 to 6/0 penn's and using them all now.Fish the Greenup dam tailwaters a lot.
Jake


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

I would like to begin by saying hello,my name is john franklin,Im 49 years young and am from wisconsin,I have a vacation place and and a fishing rental in the cranberry bogs of warrens wi,I am a life long fisherman and outdoorsman and love anything to do with fishing,including making my own lures,I have access to a lot of free northern wi wood scraps from a small would mill so I thought Id try my hand at some lures,my aproach is a little different than most,I like to showcase the wood grain in most of my lures by using transparent paints and clear epoxies,I also like to do some distressed looking baits,for me its a lot of fun and a great relaxer,and On occasion I may even catch a fish or two,look forward to chatting with all of you,thanks for having me,john franklin


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I just recently registerd and I think the site is great. Fish for anything that finds its way to my hook, but mainly sm in the lm around morrow. If I am not working I am either fishing, woodworking or beekeeping. Usually in that order, unless the nectar flow is on. Then you do what you gotta do and help my micro herd produce honey.

Thanks for the registration.

Jeff


----------



## firedog (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey everyone: just got on here. my son clued me in and he is a member already. Guess I should ask him his handle so I can see when he is here. HAHAHA. I fish portage laes most of the time, hope to see you there! Russ


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad you joined us dad . now maybe you will out fish me somedays lol just kidding


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I represent the Friends of the Scioto River, a watershed advocacy group centered in Franklin County, Ohio. You can learn more about us at friendsofthesciotoriver.org. Basically our two main golas are to protect the watershed and promote the public enjoyment of it.

I joined this forum because we are trying to establish contacts with the major groups of people who use the river, and of course, fishermen should be included. I have been surfing the board to see what issues you are discussing, and I already recognize a few such as activity on Griggs. 

I will have some questions to ask of you, but not in this Welcome thread. I can also offer some background information, for example, on the controversy surrounding the proposed Geiger boathouse in Duranceau Park.


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey...finally decided to join here...have dropped in on several occasions due to links provided by other members. Most recently by a guy who goes by Doug Z on the OHMC message board.

I am a Muskie hunter first and foremost...have been for 8 yrs or more now. That is how I spend the bulk of my time on the water...chasing ski's.

I fish the Manistee for a week every Fall for Salmon. Hit the Chagrin (and this year Cold Creek) for Steelhead Winter/Spring. Lake Erie for perch and walleye with dad a few times a Summer. Some pond fishing for LMB and BG here and there, also Rocky Fork Creek at least once a year for smallies. Try to go get salty at least a few days a year...love to surf fish. I have been going to Carolina Beach NC for the past 5 yrs for 4-7 day trips...might get 2 weeks this year if I'm lucky. Gearing up for shark this time, and plan to hit the Gulf Stream at least once on a head boat or charter while I'm there this time. Jig for some tuna, wahoo, etc...

I'll try and stay active on here...but it is fishing weather now so...


----------



## wirenut212 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello my name is Scott. I live in Hamilton but will be moving to clifton soon. Just got married last July and have to the wife hooked on fishing. Mostly go to laural river lake to fish but have gone on the Ohio river a little. This sit has and will be a great help and finding great and new places to fish.
Thanks


----------



## TawtETrout99 (May 13, 2008)

Hi, I'm new of course. Just thought this would be a good way to learn about some good areas to fish in the area. i live in Miamisburg OH. I'm not a very good fisher-wo-man  but i do enjoy it tremendously. my pappy was a heck of a fisherman from what i remember, so as my brother would say "its in our blood". Normally i would get advice from my brother but he is at bootcamp to become a Marine. Guess I have to wait till he graduates in a month. Any tips to some good areas to fish are welcome. no boat here... i just hoof it to my fishin spots.


----------



## Rcompromise (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, John Krom long time fisherman, Shore for a long time. Bought a Lowe deck boat with a 115 Evenrude a couple of years ago pretty nice to fish from. A compromise with my wife hence the name of the boat "R"Compromise. I mounted a couple of rod holders on the bimini frame works great for trolling. It is easy to trailer so I go to Berlin, West Branch, Portage, and Salt Fork. I will be camping at Salt Fork starting Thur.- Sun. I don't get down there much any hints would be good. Target eyes, muskie, bass okay I'll try anything. I also like to get out on the ocean a couple of times a year Stripers, Blues, Fluke, . How do you load pictures I have a couple of nice striper pics from the weekend before memorial day from Sandy Hook, NJ. any help would be appreciated. Im looking forward to participating on this site.

Thanks,
John


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

Hey everyone. I actually joind back in May but I just found this forum. I'm 24 and live in Marysville. I only fish from the shore due to the fact I don't own a boat (yet). I fished all the time as a kid but stopped once my granddad passed away while I was in junior high. I'm just now getting back into it and loving every minute of it. I'll fish for anything that hits my hook. I've learned a lot from this site already and I look forward to learning a lot more.


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey all my name is Todd, Im 36, my 8 yr old actually got me interested in fishing again. Used to go with my dad as a youth but lost the interest after he passed. This year my sons friend and his dad took my son fishing and he came home " DAD we GOTTA start fishing!!!" so that started it. WE mostly fish bass, bluegill and crappie from some local , Jefferson area, farm ponds. But im hooked on finding me a steelie this year. Hooked 2 landed 0. Im still low on the learing curve. Love the fourms great info for all.


----------



## BIGGUNS (May 17, 2008)

Hey everyone. I actually joined a month or two ago but I just found this forum also.I am Ron (45) I live in clinton (franklin twnshp) . the walleye thing all started when a friend of mine came over with some walleye fillets an made them with butter an lemon pepper seasonings an that was it , now I have a 19 ft crestliner an a beginners pack of spoons an lures an 4 trollin combos . an you all have so much experience an knowledge of this its. a great group of sportsmen here with a wide variety of info. I am looking forward to meeting some of you an hopefully fishing with some of you also. PS , god knows I can use all the help I can get (was skunked the last 4 trips out) got a little discouraged but Im not going to quit. oh, by the way I have never fished for perch before ether. lol


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

New member but long-time angler. At 55 I've been fishing as long as can remember. Wrote about fishing for almost 30 years in Zanesville. Mostly fish for bass in the central and southeastern Ohio area from an Xpress X19. I've seen some good discussions on here and am looking forward to making some small contribution.


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this site a few days ago, I live just a few miles outside of Greenwich,Ohio and fish as much as possible. I am a life member of the north american fishing club and a bunch of us got together and formed the Ohio Chapter of the NAFC of which I am the Co-Chairman. I will be 41 this April, am happily married to my wife, Anita for almost 18 years, we have 6 children and a new addition due in March, which we recently found out it is a boy. So, we will have 5 girls and 2 boys. I am a truck driver and drive locally out of Willard,Ohio and stay mainly in Ohio, am home every night and weekend. I am the Assistant Pastor of my church as well as the Chaplain of the NAFC Ohio Chapter. I am looking forward to meeting some of you fine people on here and doing some fishing. Have a good one. BD


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Glad to have you guys aboard looking forward to hearing your reports and imput!


----------



## Doubles (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey everyone. Just joined a few days ago. This is a great site with great people. I'm 26 and live in Reynoldsburg. I love to fish, hunt, hike and just about anything else outdoors. I am considering getting a boat this year but for now I am shore bound. I fish mostly Deer Creek because I grew up fishing it and Paint Creek Lake, although I've been to Buckeye as well.
Glad to be a part of the OGF community.


----------



## Amym (Jan 16, 2009)

Good Morning everyone! I am new to this site a few days ago. I am from down on the Ohio River. I am the secretary of the Ohio Chapter of the NAFC. I am 40 years old, have 2 children, and happily in a relationship. We all like to fish, except our son and he likes the camping part.


----------



## dewbug (Feb 5, 2009)

my names paul from Hamilton. I grew up bass fishin,did some tourneyments
But really gettin hooked on saugeye and crappies too.I fish mostly in southern ohio with my kids. But from the looks of this sight i will be making a few road trips. love the sight glad to be a member.


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone My name is Jeff I've been a member a few weeks and I love the site. You guys are very helpful and informative I've learned alot the few short weeks that I've been a member. I live in the youngstown-warren area so I'm usually at mosquito, milton, pymatuning and the mahoning river. I also like to fish ponds for bass I basically fish for whatevers biting. I got no boat and my wife says I have to wait another year to buy one so I'll be fishing from shore again this season. I'm currently laid off from the local mill so as soon as the ice clears I'll be out fishing alot. Can't wait.


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi everyone became a member last month been viewing for a couple .You guy's have a very informative site. Just started boat fishing Lake Erie last year and realy apriechate all the tip's and advice everyone gives help's out alot .Mabe in time i can help someone out. By the way the target of choice is the walleye. GOOD FISHING TO ALL.


----------



## Hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi All, followed a link to this forum, and have just been popping in to real the post, haven't fished in years but am looking forward to learning more about it. Seems there's always something to learn, I raise exotic praying mantis and feeders and I believe it was a feeder link that brought me here! Good luck in the new fishing season here in beautiful OHIO! Catch some for me


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi folks...while I'm not a new member, I haven't posted for a while. To re-introduce myself, my name is Shari. I'm now in Wickliffe, Ohio. I would love to join fo;lks to fish with. I've been sidelined for the past two years because of a hand injury. Ready to get back in the game!!!:Banane06:

I'm familiar with the Westside of Cleve., but not so much around here. Please feel free to PM me. I look forward to it.

Thanks, Shari


----------



## raisedin99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just got started here. 
Self taught in fly fishing and fly tying. 
Prefer to wade fish for smallmouth in adams county. 
Always open to new buddies for guy stuff. 
Retired in 2007. Planning on a trip to western pennsylvania this year to check out the trout.


----------



## tybo (Mar 1, 2009)

New member & love the site so far.I enjoy all types of fishing,but want to get started in fly fishing for steelhead and salmon.Would like to know if I can set something up to do double duty.Would appreciate any help from fellow anglers.Looking forward to walleye run & if you see a short man w/a red beard around Wauseon Res. it's probably me.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

just joined and i am looking forward to swapping info with you guys. i am from northeast ohio and fish for bass mostly. it's nice to find a local site to talk to guys within reach.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

New here as well been reading for about 2 weeks or so.

Two kids 6 year old boy and 3 year old girl who love to fish.

From Central Ohio love to catch fish doesn't matter what kind. I spend most of my time searching for the monster LM or a basket full of Crappy for the fryer.

Well I hope to get to know some people around here and share whatever info I can.

GL and have a great year Fishin.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Quick intro here, I'm Tim, 28 back in Ohio. Spent 10 years in the Navy, been all over. I spend the spring and summers fishing and the fall and winter trying to find white tails. Tons of hobbies, and other stuff, if you want to know something just ask.


----------



## jcrazy (Jul 19, 2009)

Fisherman checking in. Lots of great info to be found on this board. I use a baitcaster and also a fly rod. I mainly fish for bass but anything that provides a tight line is cool with me. Looking to get a class IV-V inflatable pontoon to hit the GMR, Madriver and Stillwater among a couple of lakes. :woot: Tired of fishing from shore. Great to be here.


----------



## kcress0217 (Jun 26, 2009)

New member here, I registered a while back and have been reading for a while but haven't posted anything.

I'm 20 and from Massillon (Northeast Ohio) and I just got into fishing in the last year, so I don't feel very experienced. Reading this forum has helped me a lot! I've been fishing for bluegill of course, and I've been out on Portage Lakes with a friend on his boat and started fishing for bass (not much luck so far!).


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

New to the site and area. Very nice site.

Spent the majority of my life in the midwest, chasing walleyes in rivers and lakes. Green bay, Lake Winnebago (we got a place on the east shore), Mississippi River, Detroit River and Illinois River (about 60 miles from me) are among some of my favorites.

Did enjoy the tournament scene, fishing a number of local events (Lake Winnebago, Illinois River) as well as the FLW (tour and leagues - as co/pro) and MWC's. 

Job transfer shipped me out to beautiful Buffalo NY. Sold the tin boat last month, looking for a new one now. Gonna probably go glass, and hoping for a 20footer or better. 
Partial to yamaha, but found a new appreciation for black. Blue still gives me heartburn. 

Jigger by trade, though have really gotten my trolling program to put out, especially big water spinners. I dont consider handlining fishing, but do recognize theres a time and place for it. And congrats to all the folks that make that work. Looking forward to more fishing on Erie, especially Central and Eastern Basin. Still plan on hittin the detroit river next april. 

Cant emphasize the importance of learning and networking. And what comes around goes around. I like visiting the various walleye sites, and contribute where I can.


----------



## grego (Oct 22, 2009)

New guy here. I used to live in Dayton and will be moving back soon. Trying to scope out the latest on fishing. I like crappie!

Thanks for this great site.


----------



## romans (Nov 3, 2009)

Greetings, I have been a guest for a while but finally decided to join.My name is Tim we live in Rittman(wife and kids)and bass fish mostly.We also fish for carp sometimes and the kids like the fast action of bluegill fishing.I love catfishing but dont have much for options locally for good catfishin.I figured this was appropiate for my first post.Thanks for the great site!!!


----------



## i2FISH (Nov 27, 2009)

Long time visitor, just new 1st time member. Fortunately I been retired for 7 years. Most of my fishing has been on Lake Erie w/ my father & son. Recently it has become to difficult for father to travel & sit for long periods of time. So change has come from Great Lakes to small inland lakes. 

My experience w/ Erie smallmouth & perch will not get me Delaware crappies or Indian Lake gills. I am here @ 62 yeras of age to learn & get enjoyment from another segment of fishing & hopefully my father will be along for a few more years then my son can take me w/ him.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello OGF,
I'm new to the site but I have found myself having a difficult time staying off here now. I live in Westerville. I love fishing for anything and hunting for Whitetail and Turkey. I have a couple acre pond behind my home that I do the majority of my fishing at but I live within a mile and a half of Hoover Reservoir and I intend to learn how to catch some saugeyes this year.

Thanks for all the useful information and interesting discussions.


----------



## BassMasterson (Jan 25, 2010)

been a long time fan. My son got me hooked on this site.
Hunting for everything and especially fishing keeps me going.
Northeast Ohio is my playground, I do most of my hunting, and fishing within 30 miles of Cleveland. I try to go to Canada at least once a year for smallies and large mouth.


----------



## SteelClipper (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello, since I stumbled onto this forum last week while googling the Fairport Hump and perch fishing, I haven't been able to get much done around the office, or home for that matter. I have a 44' 1965 Inland Seas Steel Clipper "fishing yacht". I could care less about social events and group cruises, we use it strictly for fishing. since the ratio doesn't let me do the 1-2 mph needed for walleye, and 60" bags don't slow it down, I have never caught a walleye. I am confident through this community I will be able to this season. Thanks for a great service. - Rick


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, I've been reading for quite some time and decided to get my feet wet and introduce myself. This is a great site with some very good fishers willing to share knowhow and info about our state. I grew up in Rocky River (hence the handle - go Pirates!) off Wooster Rd. just above the boat ramp. Throughout the late 50's thru the mid 70's we fished the river for smallies, crappies, carp and anything else that swam. We on occasion used to fish all nite behind Morley fields. There wasn't much to worry about back then. Being boatless waif's we caught our perch at Bradsteet Landing pier when you needed to have the skills of an ironworker to get out to the end. I now reside in Richfield Twp. with my wife of 34 yrs. and a 10 yr. old Lab who still thinks she's a puppy. I enjoy all types of fishing and really enjoy throwing flies and tying. We have been perching lately off RR and like most have been weeding thru the smalls to get to the small mediums. The jumbos aren't too far off! I, like my dog would rather hunt Grouse than eat. I also enjoy Duck and Woodcock hunting and would never pass up an opportunity to hunt Snipe when there are some birds down. I hope to meet many of you either at the ramps or on the rivers one of these days. Dan


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome.
Glad to have you as a member of OGF.


----------



## ChumDogMillionaire (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey all. To explain my name (if you couldn't figure it out for yourself) I went out on the Erie last year for my first walleye excursion and didn't take too kindly to the chop. Needless to say, I acquired the nic-name shortly before heading back into dock. Im relatively new to the skill of fishing, and look forward to learning as much as I can to become a skilled fisherman. Thanks for having me as a part of the community. I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard ChumDog,ask all the questions you want. There's definitely alot of folks on here that'd be willing to answer anything you want to know.


----------



## buddstools (Oct 3, 2010)

I too am new to OGF and wanted to introduce myself. I live in the Bluffton,Ohio area. I usually fish Erie and I am probably considered a troller. I also like to fish inland lakes when Erie has a large blow. I started fishing for walleye seriously about three years ago. Although I have always loved to fish. I now have the walleye fever. I primarily troll using spoons and cranks on Erie. I also like to crappie fish on Sandusky Bay in the fall and around Johnson Is. when all the boats are out. I have a 2010, 2010 Lund Explorer Sport, 150 Merc and 9.9 Merc kicker. I am wanting to get into some tournament fishing on Erie and surrounding lakes. 
I have found this site very enjoyable, it seems that people really try and help out their fellow anglers here. looking forward to reading and posting here. Hopefully we will see alot of you out there..Thanks guys...:woot:


----------



## Antman74 (Nov 9, 2010)

Greeting to all. I am a new memeber I was reffered to this site by another member. I am a fairly new angler, have not been consistent with fishing as much as I would like. Often when I do I spend more time feeding the fish than catching,  I have several questions regarding securing the fish, what am I not doing correctly? Places like Buckeye Lake, Alum Creek, and Griggs I do not catch anything but an attitude. Or the fish jump out and fin me. Antrim provides some relief by way of catfish. So please, any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wallykiller (Nov 7, 2010)

I really like to fish Erie for walleye.

I bought my first boat summer of 2009, 19ft Starcraft Super fisherman so that I could get the wife and daughter into fishing walleye as well. After just one trip they just didn't want to go again. They like having the boat but not being out on Erie, so we got rid of it for a smaller boat that is better for inland lakes.

I made a great friend late 2009 and we hit the water hard all of 2010 looking for that 10lber, I got close but close don't count. 

Lets face it Ohio water is better than Michigan waters...

Hope you guys are nice to out of staters... 

Dennis


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

Just joined and looking forward to the site and conversing with the masses.I'm in central Ohio and at 49yrs old have been and loved fishing since 6yrs old when my Grandmother helped me hold my 1st cane pole on the channel banks of St.Marys Lake.I fish all around the area,Alum,Hoover,Griggs,Buckeye.I've even been known to pull my truck over and jump down into local streams and watersheds running thru neighborhoods or off main roads if it looks good.I've recently discovered the love of Fly fishing thanks to my GF & her father who passed down a fly rod & reel to me.The thanks to the father for the equipment and the thanks to the GF who puts up with all the times I say "i'm goin fishin for a little bit"as I walk out the door and then show up back home at dark 5 hours later.
Again I look forward to being on here.It's a great site with some great people.


----------



## outbackjoe (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, recently moved to Ohio this past November from NM. Not a cold weather fisherman. But target LM bass. Been lurking here for a while, looks like a great site. Cant wait for the summer....


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site & thanks for the compliments!


----------



## outbackjoe (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, I guess I should add. Im in the Twinsburg area.


----------



## Fish R Man (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello all, I am glad to have found this site. I am a novice fisherman but am looking to pick it up much more. After being very much an outdoorsman up through highschool I got away from such things for many years. Now that I have growing kids of my own I have been returning to these things. Have started much more hunting, fishing, and camping in the last two years. Most of my fishing is normally catfishing or just helping the kids fish for blue gill. I have never been much of a bass fisherman but am hoping to change that this summer. 

I am hoping to use this site to gain much knowledge of fishing especially bass. Last summer I was able to come across a cheap 12' aluminum boat. I'm hoping this summer to be able to convert this more into a bass boat so I can fish much more.


----------



## First Mate (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
My handle is First Mate, been fishing the better part of 60+ years. I have been a bass fisherman primarily but have recently become an advid Lake Erie fan. 
Have quite a few tournaments for bass and really enjoyed them through the years. This is where I met Dale M several years back, great guy.
Still learning the walleye catching solutions but have really enjoyed the past 5 years of going after them steady. Caught some nice fish and enjoyed the Hawgfest in Septembers past.

Fred


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like another busy yr for OGF! Cant believe the amount of people whom enjoy the outdoors! God Bless ya! Thats what its for.


----------



## fike21 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just joined today, I'm from the miami/darke co. area. I like all kinds of fishing, but I'm mainly interested in bowfishing. Love to go after catfish and carp with the rod as well.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

New guy here. great site.Been reading for awhile but just joined. Love to bass fish. My youngest son was hit by the bug last year bad. We bought a small boat and he got his first taste of bass fishing. The kid has been driving me nuts this winter. I've never tired crappie fishing but this year we are going to give it a try. Bought us a couple light action rods and reels. hopefullly we'll find a few.
I also love to bowhunt. The family loves to go camping.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the OGF Family..There is plenty of good information out here and all you have to do is ask,,Someone will have the right answer..JIM....CL....:F


----------



## Big Musky (Feb 23, 2011)

I live in the Denver area but I like reading about other states, and posting up some videos once in a while. I fish every chance I get out here, and hunt big game as well.


----------



## DREDGER (Mar 4, 2011)

I am an avid angler
and happy to have found this forum I have been looking at this for awhile and have decided I need to join. Thanks Pappy


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

dredger1168958 said:


> I am an avid angler
> and happy to have found this forum I have been looking at this for awhile and have decided I need to join. Thanks Pappy


Dredger,
You have come the right site to learn things about fishing especially since your an avid angler. Questions and be answered for you and you can relay your experience to others !!

Ron


----------



## Jeremy_84 (Mar 7, 2011)

New member here! Just found the site. Looks great and very helpful and looking forward to sharing.

I am from the Salt Fork area. I live in Cambridge


----------



## i got a big 1 (Mar 12, 2011)

new to OGF from the springfield area looking 2 learn alot maybe teach a little looks like a great site!!!


----------



## alphadoe (Sep 23, 2010)

Somewhat new to OGF...recently started using the website more. I am a female bass angler and I would love any tips and tricks. I live in Massillon/Canton area.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

new guy, i will post a detailed intro in the lounge
hello to everyone


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

waiting on moderator approval, but its worth the wait, lots of pictures


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

New to OGF. I live in Lancaster, Circleville area. I mainly fish for bass also like to fish for crappie. My job allows me to fish alot during the week. Hoping to pick up some fishin partners and learn a thing or two.


----------



## Ganjo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,
my names is Ivan,
i am very happy to be part of OGF


----------



## drralphy (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, I am Ralph. I fish Alum Creek State Park every year. I salt water fish every chance I can.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm new to OFG. I love to get :B


----------



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello.
My name is brian I'm from noble co. I'm waiting for aproval but I know it will be worth the wait I hunt about every thing that walks and fish for mainly walleye,sugeye,and sometime bass

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Pond (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello, new member but have read a lot of posts before looking for information. Actually ran across a pic of my boat on here.


----------



## Shakesbeere (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello, I'm Chad. Live in Columbus. Usually stick to the fly rod. Usually fish for bass and sunfish, Looking to get into trout muskie and carp this year. Got my first carp today. I also skateboard, paint and play music and enjoy good beer and whiskey. Down for fishing with anyone that's not going to complain about walking too far or not catching anything.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi, I'm Don and I'm from Cincy. I mainly fish for cats, but also bass, gills, crappie, and carp. Mostly fish paylakes but also hit state lakes and small streams, haven't done very well in the river but then again I don't have a boat so it's bankfishing for now. Looking forward to meeting members to fish with.

Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

hey all new to this site, actually been registered for a little while but this is my first post. Been passionate about this sport as far back as i can remember, i love it. I have trolled around the site for some time checkin it out, looks like a great site with a ton of great information and good people, glad i am a member.


----------



## HurleyWurley (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello everyone. After hearing so much about the site after a recent seminar I had to join. Very good information from what I&#8217;ve seen so far, looking forward to getting more involved in the site. I&#8217;ve been a walleye fisherman ever since I could walk. Also enjoy hunting and shooting. Recent new hobby is kayaking. Best of luck to everyone in 2012.


----------



## golian (Jun 17, 2011)

I am still pretty new to this site. My friend told me about it. There sure is a lot of information out here. I am not really sure where to start. I am mainly interested in walleye fishing. I have been hitting Lake Erie for the past two years. Before that, I spent countless hours on the inland lakes in Summit and Portage County.


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi all...welcome to OFG. This is a great website. It's been a while since I've posted. I now live in Wooster, Ohio, and really don't have anywhere close by to fish. I used to be able to run up to erie on a weeeknight for an hour or so. I didn't do much fishing last year, and would love to spend more time this year.
I am still a novice in a lot of ways, but am always willing to learn. Would love to get together with new members and do some fishing. Anyone interested?


----------



## BassHarasser (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi all, moved back here from Minnesota,but lived in Cincy most of my life. Love fishing and go every chance I get.I have a canoe and a project bassboat Im trying to finish. Great site, full of info.


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello all name is Eric.I fish mainly saugeye and catfish.I mainly fish indian delaware and alum lakes.I got me a boat this year so hope to catch alot more fish.This site looks pretty good hope to chat and learn with u all.


----------



## MKel (May 5, 2012)

Hello. I live about 1/2 mile from the Sunbury Rd ramp near the Galena area bridge. I bought a fishing kayak a few months ago and have been "skunked" so far on my couple of trips out. Still enjoying the beauty of the moment. Any tips for catching anything would be appreciated. Thanks all. :S


----------



## squiqwe (May 15, 2012)

Hi, love this site! I live 2 min from mosquito. Took u guys advice on fishing for crappies on mosquito. Caught 6 slabs on jig/minnow in 1 hr. I only fish for dinner for the misses and I so that was plenty. I fish with some pretty good guys but now I got the inside info  if u c a 12ft aluminum boat with a top on it that's me fishing feel free to say hi name's ron.


----------



## lowe boat (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello I'm new to OGF site. My name is Allen and I live in Tusc co. I fish for bass unless I have my daughter with me. Then we tie on a hook and worm and just fish for what will bite. I fish Tappan lake mostly and try to get to Saltfork. I would like to join a Bass fishing club that fishes Tappan lake, or fish in open's if I can find any. Good luck fishing.


----------



## natorade (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi guys I love to fish and hunt my daughter who is 12 is really getting into fishing and hunting killed her first deer this year. I live in columbus and fish at alum creek ,deleware dam ,hoover and indian lake but mainly alum Ive joined today because I have read alot of stuff that has helped me so i had to join. My daughter and I went fishing friday night at alum in beetween 36/37 bridge and howard road caught 2 catfish 2 crappie and 1 bluebill not much was hoping for crappie but it was a very good nite but I look forward to some good conversations on this site hello everybody and god bless


----------



## Muskynut (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all :Live in central Ohio ff/medic for over 12 years now time flies wow. Been fishing what seems like forever but in the past two years got the musky bug, not a cheap hobby lol. Been on the site last year found a kicker for my boat. Figure it was time to join.


----------



## G3BassGetter (Jun 9, 2012)

Signed up about two weeks ago after running into ShakeDown at a youth baseball game. (I met him a few years ago when our boys were on the same team.) In the last two weeks, this "loner" fisherman has met several quality people and participated in the Wounded Warrior Derby. Looking forward to meeting more anglers and spending a lot more time with my line in the water. Thanks ShakeDown!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you made it man! Was a pleasant surprise seeing you on sat. Anytime you want to hit the water shoot me a msg.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey everyone. I browse this forum somewhat often so I thought I'd join. I've been fishing since I was little, but only recently got somewhat serious about it. Mostly fish for cat and carp, but I'm thinking about trying for some different species in the upcoming seasons.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello all! my name is Jacob and im from the South Dayton area. i prefer saltwater fishing (mackerel and snapper to be specific) but since i live here in Ohio i only get to saltwater fish once a year. i honestly have no luck here. my grandparents have a pond but since its right next to the little miami river so it floods frequently and thus never has a consistent stock (mostly cats). i try to fish other areas (local rivers and caesar creek) but never catch anything! long story short, i pretty much settle for whatever i can catch.


----------



## zandie911 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm Sandy. I've been looking through posts and finally decided to introduce myself. I've been an EMT for 10 years and an LPN for 5 years. I live in Springfield and I'm back in school for my RN. I fish for mostly catfish and bass. I don't keep any of my catches, I simply love the sport of fishing. I love the relaxation of being by the water and the excitement of reeling in a fighter.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome Zandie, in Springfield your setting good for channel cats with CJ Brown being loaded with them. I consider myself a catfish guru  so ask away if you have any questions!

Salmonid


----------



## zandie911 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you Salmonid. I will definately ask if I have any questions.


----------



## vahidafshari (Nov 4, 2012)

I just joined to your great forum. my name is vahid and i interested in fishing but i'm newbie and rookie


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi, my name is Dale and I live in Chardon, Ohio (Geauga County). When I was a kid in the early 60's my dad had an Arkansas Traveller boat with a 40 MHP outboard on it. He used to launch out of Fairport Harbor and two weeks out of the year we would go to Restoule, Ontario where my father had a friend who owned an island with a cabin on it. We used to fish for pike, muskie, pickerel and bass. My dad sold his boat in the early 70's and never replaced it.

Approximately 3 years ago at the age of 52 I decided to buy a boat. The first one was a Crestliner 1650 Canadian with a 50 HP outboard on it. This year I upgraded to a Crestliner 1800 Superhawk with a 115 HP outboard on it. We have a seasonal pass and go out of the Fairport Harbor, Ohio Port Authority out near the Coast Guard station. Once in awhile we'll cruise out to Mosquito Lake.

Typically we fish for perch but at some point I want to learn how to troll for walleye.

Really enjoy being out on the lake.

I've been on walleye.com for some time now and came across this website which I really like.


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

My name is Dave and live in Fairborn I have been member for awhile but now able to post,I fish saugeye tournaments in ohio and hope to pass along tips to our members .


----------



## mcking (Jan 23, 2013)

just joined. i hunt and fish mwcd mostly tappan, occ. rest of mwcd like trollin and crappie, cat fishin. most whatevers hitten.


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

Might as well introduce myself too! I've been a member for awhile, I have just never posted anything. I fish mainly Berlin and Erie. I am mostly interested in Walleye, Crappie and Channel Cats but panfish as well...


----------



## Woo1dy (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi everyone been checking site out since last year. lots of great information to use.


----------



## Nefshoh (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello my name is Chris recently decided to get into fishing more. I prefer bass fishing but I'll fish for anything. Not new to fishing but don't have a lot of knowledge. Looking for good spots in Butler county and any good beginner tips. Appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## CampNFish (Jun 9, 2010)

New here, Dayton area fish mainly Indian Lake


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey all, i am a veteran rookie angler that just decided to plunge into Kayak fishing. This site offers great resources for any fisherman of any skill level. Great to be a part of this! FISH ON!


----------



## crader31 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi my name is Chad and I am looking to co angle for someone in flw bfl tournaments for the buckeye division


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello all! Long time fisherman, just discovered the forums today. Growing up I fished mainly for catfish using nightcrawlers and chicken liver. Lots of blue gill, and the occasional accidental bass. I have 3 boys all looking to get starting fishing. 

In recent years, I've been fortunate to attend several corporately sponsored fishing trips. Two years ago we chartered a couple boats on Lake Erie and slayed walleye. Recently we've been on a few fly fishing outings (still trying to get the hang of that).

I'm considering buying a john boat to do a little better at going to where the fish are, and overall, I'm on the lookout for publicly accessible places where fish are biting. My boys just want to catch fish. Size isn't a big deal right now. We are in Middletown and ready get our hooks wet!


----------



## thegraniteguy (May 10, 2013)

Hi, I've been fishing central Ohio since I was 5 and have been a shore fisherman most of my life. Like to target bass, crappies, cats and anything else I can reach from shore. I found this site looking for new areas to fish, primarily for smallies around Columbus in the local rivers/streams, but after reading many posts on old topics it appears the best bet is to get out and explore (lurked for a couple of weeks). As the adage goes... "I'll see you on the boards" and hopefully on the water as well.


----------



## yakster (May 15, 2013)

Hey gang, I'm Gary. I live in the Pataskala OH area. The wife and I just bought new angler kayaks that we are breaking in this spring. Bass, crappie ,catfish, smallies or anything biting is what we are after. Looking forward to learning the site, some of the members and offering what I can, although I am somewhat of a novice.


----------



## dax (Jun 12, 2013)

ive been looking at these forums for several years now occasionally. i finally decided its time to reach out to society and and participate. i`ve had a good time posting on a few things and everyone is so cool and knowledgeable. i love to fish for bass crappie gills catfish. my greatest catch was a 35lb. blue or channel cat with a head the size of a football sideways. it broke off a steel hook stringer. i had 2 of the clasp through its lip and she bent them open as i was holding it up deciding if i should lug it back to the car through the woods or release her. she was caught at my favorite local waterway WEST BRANCH. it was at least #35lbs. that thing held by the lip at my waist was touching the ground with its tail thats 35" it was the most beautiful shade of slate blue ive ever seen with a lighter gray/white belly. caught on a worm and bobber with 6lb.test right on the shoreline. i hope she still swims the lake! i cant forget a 17" rainbow trout from hodgson have to dig up the pic. ive been boat fishing for 3yrs.now from my 10`mirrocraft jon boat and i`m now looking to up the game to walleye and hoping for a muskie this year. started trolling this year hope to catch dinner instead of the catch and release. my few friends wont make time to fish with me so i`m a lone wolf out there except when my wife comes along. I'm 39yrs. old and could use a cool fishing buddy. thanks everyone for having me at OGF it's really a great thing going on here glad to be a part!


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Decided to try fly fishing. Total novice and any and all help is welcomed!


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Not new to the site but a new name.


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all, 

I am new to this site. I grew up just outside of Cleveland and have lived out of state since 2005. Now I am moving back to the great state by September! I have lived in central Tennessee for 3 years and fished the area pretty hard for numerous type of fish. I also have lived in St. Louis for 2 years. If anyone is making any trips to those areas, feel free to pick my brain and I can use my knowledge and resources to help you get on fish! I mainly fish for bass, but I also enjoy campfire fishing for cats and carp. Other than that, I am looking to increase my skill set on other fish. I do not have a boat or yak, but will be looking to purchase one once I get settled. I like to get out and fish every chance I get and also enjoy soccer. Feel free to contact me about anything else!


----------



## redfish059 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello to everyone, I haven't posted since I joined last year. I've been after gills a few times but haven't done very well yet. I hope all of you are catching. Looking forward to this rain letting up and getting out there again. Good luck to all!


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello my name is Mike
I fish primarily around stark and summit county. I like to fish for largemouth and small mouth bass.
I joined to learn more about fishing and make better fishing friends since mine all seem to suck....


----------



## RedhdAngler78 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi, 
I like to fish for carp or cats mostly, but I'm up for anything that bites. I started fishing at age 11 with my grandpa, when he got sick and died when I was 21, I stopped fishing. I'm looking to get back into it. I love to fish and it makes me feel closer to my grandpa in some way. I'm hoping this site will teach me things he never got to, and refresh my memory on the things he did.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcouch6113 (Jul 9, 2013)

Newbie here, been looking for a decent spot to bank fish for walleyes at CJ Brown, don't have access to a boat! Tried the spillway couple days ago, it was smelling pretty ripe! Lol
Did great at marina last month crappie fishing ! Thanks & happy fishing "

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello, new to the site. I posted a little bit about myself in a separate thread. Looking to learn about tournanments and find great bank fishing opportunities (I don't own a boat).


----------



## sammurai1280 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello OGF members. I'm not only new to this site, but I'm new to fishing in general. I've learned a lot just by reading some of the threads here, and I wanted to thank all of you who participate and share your knowledge.

With some of the tips I've learned here, my summer fishing has been moderately successful and very exciting.

I'm currently targeting bass (large and small mouth) in small lakes and creeks. In the future, I'd like to hit larger bodies of water, such as Erie. But for now, I'm content with Hoover, Big Walnut Creek and local ponds. Currently, I don't own a boat, however, I plan on changing that soon. 

Again, I just wanted to introduce myself and say thank you to those who share their experience and know-how. 

Looking forward to learning more,

Ty


Sent using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Where are you guys located

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sammurai1280 (Jun 29, 2013)

JMLaceUp said:


> Where are you guys located
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm located in northeast Columbus area.


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

Grove City / Galloway area for me.


----------



## fishandworms (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi All, My name is Steve from Thornville, OH and I'm not really a fisherman but I started breeding and raising fish about 4 years ago and I'm on here to educate myself about ponds. It looks like there are alot of opinions here. Thanks.


----------



## HammerTIME3011 (Feb 16, 2014)

Love this website. Very helpful all around.


----------



## mrflusters (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi
I'm just here to worm you guys outta your secret spots,lol.So feel free to fill me in,lol. From Lima,Ohio, fishing is tough here.
Anymore I just do pan fish. I usually fish lima res. ponds ,and Indian lake.
HEY can anyone tell me where I can get a replacement tip for my wally marshall. I'm talkin about the whole tip end section. I have tried grizzly jigs and I emailed wally him self with no luck.

Well good luck this year!
THANKS

P.S. Everybody always ask me where you catch them at?
I say in the mouth of course!


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to all of the new posters!


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

*As is easily identifiable by the name I am a former Marine. I am a lifetime Ohio resident. Born and raised in southwest Ohio. I thought about moving to the northeast area. I love cat fishing specifically large flat heads I also do love fishing for the gator Mouths. which is my main topic for being here today I have always heard about the walleye spring runs in the maumee and the sandusky but have never done it so can yall tell me about best time to hit it this year my other best time spent out starts in mid July to early August DEER HUNTING
thank you for your time and any info*


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm Aaron. I've been fishing since I was 5, although I haven't gone fishing in quite some time. I'm getting back into fishing this year. I live in dayton and will probably fish a lot at the metro parks and some river's around here.


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome, lots of good info on here. The northwest board has lots of information about the Walleye run.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello all,

Been reading a lot of the posts from various members and not only are they informative but there surely seem to be a good group of guys here. I'm located outside of Lancaster. Fished for about 20yrs. all around Ohio and Fla.(Kissimmee chain of lakes) till I got out of it about 10yrs ago. Just bought another boat and am getting 'hooked' again. Also love to hunt deer, turkey,rabbit,squirrel, whatever's in season. Basically just love the outdoors.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome aboard hope you enjoy your time I am new here as well and have had a vary good time so far


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank You jarhead.

And most of all...THANK YOU for your service to our country. It's guys like you that gives us the freedoms we enjoy. Fishing is not for the general public in some countries.

Again Thanks.


----------



## CarpAvenger (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello everyone!
While looking up various fishing questions, I kept getting directed to this site, and the information was so helpful that I decided to join! Thank you all for the wonderful tips and tricks, and the success pictures are so inspiring! I'm from the Dayton area, and as you can tell by my username, I love the fight from Carp, but I truly enjoy catching anything really. Cant wait to learn so much more from everyone!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to OGF *CarpAvenger*.

Hope you continue to enjoy it here as I have.


----------



## CarpAvenger (Jun 5, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Welcome to OGF *CarpAvenger*.
> 
> Hope you continue to enjoy it here as I have.


Thank you! Its pretty addicting haha


----------



## O'Connor520 (Jun 25, 2014)

evening fellas. originally from New Jersey, but have lived in Southern California the last five years. My family and I are considering a move to Ohio. All the fishing I do is in Saltwater for tuna, mako, striped bass, white sea bass etc. I do not think I have fished freshwater in three years or so. Just taking a look around to see what fishing opportunities are available in Ohio. Lots of good information here.


----------



## Ron418 (Jun 29, 2014)

New to OGF and just getting started in yak fishing with an Angler 144 I am outfitting. Retired in 2007 and spend time fishing and golf. I tell the wife I like that she is still working so I can play. Right now this year I only have three (3) different state fishing licences (Ohio, Georgia and N. Carolina).


----------



## Perez1 (Jun 30, 2014)

What's up everyone, from Dayton, Ohio and just starting to get into fishing. Already fished at Eastwood a few times, and once at Kiser Lake. Been to this site many times so I thought I would join finally. I like to fish for bass but I have not had much luck yet. I have also fished for channel cats. I really just fish for anything I can catch, need more experience.


----------



## Lerie (May 15, 2014)

My user name should be indicative of where I do most of my fishing - Lerie - Lake Erie. Have been fishing there for somewhere in the neighborhood of 55 years or so. My primary port is out of Dunkirk, but do fish out of Barcelona and Cattaraugus Creek in the Eastern Basin Waters of New York State. Also do some fishing over at Lake Ontario and Chautauqua Lake. Have always been amused by tinkering with and making my own fishing tackle. I started with painting orange bellies on my Rapala's some 30 years ago.

The main reason that I signed up for this forum was the tackle making forums - especially for the painting of spoons and plugs. and due to my recent retirement I plan on fishing Ohio's portion of Lake Erie in April and May while we still have ice on the lake.


----------



## twonoughts (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,
My name is Matt. I live in Hyde Park near Cincinnati. I have always had a passion for fishing but never the expertise. After a 10 year absence from the sport I loved I am back! I have decided to rededicate my limited spare time to fishing the waters in my state. I used to have a lot of decent gear but had over the past 10 years been left at various ex's places or lost in the mix. LOL. I am in need of some advice on what and where to fish near Cincinnati. I am interested in fishing the Mad for Brown Trout (though I dont yet have a fly fishing rod or real yet, I do have an ultra light set) I am affable, conservation minded and very eager to learn if someone would like to offer advice or better yet, go fishing with me. I hope I can someday contribute to this forum after I glean the knowledge of you guys who know WTH you are doing.
Good Luck fishing,
Matt


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard matt hope u enjoy your stay here


----------



## twonoughts (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey Thanks so much and Thank You for your service Sir.


----------



## Yourhopeandream (Jul 12, 2014)

He'll everyone. I'm from Navarre Ohio. I just got back into fishing since I've been out of it for 5 or so years. Found this site an it's a great resource. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Oaksjc (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey everyone,

The name's Josh and I'm 19, just got into fishing a lot even though I've done it quite a bit growing up. I've probably been fishing 30 times this summer so far and all I've landed are some blue gill. I've been getting frustrated and want to hook a big channel cat. I figured I'd come here and try to get some help! Well I'm from just outside the city of Hamilton and I mainly fish the great Miami river along with some of my buddies lakes and ponds. Typically I'll set up two or three poles with chicken liver sitting at the bottom of two poles and a night crawler floating 4 ft deep on the other. Barely had any bites and even considered giving up for good. Anyways I'm new here wanted to let you guys know what's going on! 


Thanks guys! 
-Josh


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board, Josh! You can learn a lot just by reading here. Most members keep their secrets about where they fish, but they'll share a lot of tips about how - methods and equipment.


----------



## mizterp (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm from central OH and used to fish alot when I was younger, took a couple of trips to St Clair & Canada, now I've got the fishin' bug again! Looking to do some more fishing here locally.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

oaksjc,Welcome but might wanna re think your methods for cats you describe.Two pole maximum,by law.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Oaksjc (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, I meant two or three poles out with my buddies. As In we each have a pole out. I've read up a lot on fishing laws around here 


Thanks guys! 
-Josh


----------



## junkyardjeff (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi my name is Jeff and I am from the Dayton area and I fish for what is biting and just getting back on the water after 8 years,my drinking and fishing buddy died 8 years ago and just never put a pole in my hands until a couple weeks ago.


----------



## IHunt365 (Aug 24, 2014)

New here. Name is colton from dayton area. Active duty and havent gotten to hunt in over a year. Got a feelin thats going to change this year though!
-colton


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard I HUNT hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

My name Brad from Miamisburg, I'm a carpenter. I love my job and also love fishing. Wouldn't mind fishing with some new people! Would love to do a float with others with my kayak!


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome aboard glad you are here sorry but not a kayaker here I bank fish


----------



## AnglingAddict (Sep 14, 2014)

Just introducing myself - from upstate NY - enjoy big lake fishing for Lake Ontario Salmonoids - previously lived in Buffalo and fished Erie for Walleyes. Great forum!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome *AnglingAddict*.

Was just up your way just outside of Syracuse . Actually in Camillus. Love upstate NY. 

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Tracker08 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello OGF. My name is Steve and I'm from Beavercreek. Lurked on the site for a while and finally registered. Fish for just about anything that swims, but especially like to chase smallies on the Mad and Great Miami Rivers. Looking forward to contributing some posts.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome *Tracker08*.

Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## zerois (Nov 13, 2014)

hai all,, welcome


----------



## Creaman (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, names Chris. Back in Ohio for a bit. Currently Active duty Army, been in 12 years. Just started fishing a lot this year so still learning a lot. I'm currently in Bowling Green and only really hit the Maumee and a few trips to St Mary's.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome Chris. 

It's an honor to have you here. Thank you for your services.


----------



## Ralph Laughton (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello! 

My name is Ralph and I live in London, UK. I found your forum while looking for information on dropshooting hooks. I have only been fishing for a few months and have been writing a blog that will show you how far I have got and tell you a little bit more about me.

Ralph.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome *Ralph* from London England.

Glad you came aboard...Enjoy!


----------



## Bobljr (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi From south Louisiana,
My name is Bob and i fish Mostly salt water ( marshes and gulf of mexico)
Occasionally fish for sacalait (crappie) and green trout (large mouth bass).
Salt water here we catch red fish , speckled trout, black drum and flounder in the marsh and in the surf, you can add pompano and bluefish and the occasional shark to the surf.
My favorite hobby is cooking . anything from a good cajun meal to a gourmet 6 course meal. i cure and make bacon and sausage and smoke a bit of everything. 
Always happy to share any recipes or knowledge i have with others


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome *Bobljr* from Louisiana.

Always good to get ideas , knowledge and 'how to's' from people outside our own backyards. 

A goal of mine this year is to get into smoking at bit. Don't know if I'll build a smoker or buy one. I'm not sure whether the propane or electric is the best smoker to use. Have heard differences of opinions on this. 
Will be thankful for your expertise. 

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

my name is kevin and im glad to be a member and i love to fish


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome Kevin.


----------



## SalvoDo (Sep 9, 2014)

Welcome Kevin!


----------



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello,

My Name is Brian and I have recently found fishing to be a great escape for me, so I have lots of questions about techniques and equipment and a wife watching the budget...lol Glad I found this site!

Solitude


----------



## Creaman (Dec 19, 2014)

Welcome Brian!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome Brian. 

You will find a lot of help/ideas on the forum as far as saving you $ when fishing.

Glad to have you.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard guys. If you are an avid fisherman you have found the place to be.


----------



## Lastflight (Feb 16, 2015)

Just joined the forum, great info guys!!


----------



## Lastflight (Feb 16, 2015)

Lastflight said:


> Just joined the forum, great info guys!!


Oh yeah, I am from SE Michigan. I enjoy fishing Lake Erie, both hard and soft water.


----------



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Welcome to the site Lastflight...I recently joined as well and you will pick up a ton of information on here.

Go Bucks!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome *Lastflight*.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Last light welcome aboard hope you have many a great memory here


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

New guy here.....LOL..Just completing my profile


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Just completing my profile as well....11 year member...sorry it took a few years to do this, I guess I was too busy fishing.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all, I am from girard and i like to fish mosquito lake alot. Also do some frog gigging new to that. I do steelhead fishing basically anything outdoors I do LOL. Just wanted to come by and say hi, hope to see you all out there on the water some day.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Well cant the new forum
wont let me post.


----------



## Ralph Laughton (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmmm...

I like the look of the new forum but it is asking me to introduce myself, I think I did that, but in case I didn't here is a quick hello from London England. I enjoy reading your adventures and learning how things differ on your side of the pond. Due to my location I can only really post in the 'Out of State' forum as I am, well, out of state!

I have only been fishing since September last year and I have documented my adventures on my *blog*.

Ralph.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Thought I did this back in 2005, but I am here now LOL


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I did this back in 05 laso


----------



## Riplipper (Mar 24, 2015)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hi all; Fishing and boating Erie Since the early 80's. Thanks to all for the info that has helped me dial in my technique, almost getting good. Currently keep a 17sc up on Kelleys and stay pretty tight to that area. I'll add what I can.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Diggin' the new skin of the place. Welcome welcome.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Just completing my profile


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know what's going on. I am Ramone and I like to eat raw fish.


----------



## Bcarter (Oct 16, 2014)

not really new to the site I have been here for a long time but I lost my password and couldn't get any help with it so I had to make a new account my old name was ccart57 I fished with puterdude a lot but I am glad to be back on the site


----------



## marapoint (Apr 13, 2015)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hi everyone!
Really enjoy this site and very pleased to have joined. I'm originally from Windsor, Ontario and fished Erie hundreds of times. My dad introduced me to Pelee Island and I must say it's a mecca for many Trophy Fish...especially Walleye.....lol.
This year I'm making plans to Charter out of Port Clinton - looking forward to that - and of course many days fishin Peele and the North Shore.
bobby


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello all


1st post under the new site. I like it feels like a new place.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Angler Ron said:


> Thought I did this back in 2005, but I am here now LOL


Why am I still needing the 13%


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Completing my profile


----------



## Willyboy (May 1, 2015)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm "Retired",,& as my Wife seems to think,,"Lazy" Which I say,,I'm just resting up for the "Hard stuff"!!


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi guy lil the new look


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


hi all for those that dont know me i am Bill. i am glad to help anyone any way i can just ask


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all for those that do't know me . I am Bill and willing to help any one just ask me


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello everyone. Site is looking good.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Trying to get my 13% updated


----------



## TheHobbs 5 more minutes (May 3, 2015)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Thanks for the site.. I love to walleye fish Lake Erie with my Dad. Ice fish and in the boat. Its been a great year so far . I cant believe the amount of walleye that come out of Erie. Hopefully this will go on for many years to come. Good luck everyone.


----------



## linewetter (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, I'm Huffy from Franklin and I fish mostly for crappies, but I also like bass fishing and anything biting.


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm John from Medina. I typically bass fish but enjoy cat fishing and carp fishing.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi my name is Harold. My nick name is Hop. It's a pleasure being a member of this organization. hop


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I enjoy fishing for walleye primarily but an occasional crappie will jump in the next also.


----------



## mrgberry2 (Apr 9, 2013)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


My name is Garey and I am from CLE and grew up fishing NE Ohio (Mosquito, Ladue, West Branch, Erie, etc.) but now in CO Im fishing Hoover, Alum, Antrim, and Deer Creek (with some decent luck). 

Looking forward to posting more as the season heats up! Down to ride and chip in on a boat and always on the hunt for the magical CRAPPIE!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, im addicted to fishing. I need help...


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tightlines said:


> Hi, im addicted to fishing. I need help...


Welcome to our therapy group. Congratulations, it looks like you've already made the first step.


----------



## zook (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello, I'm Zach from northeast Ohio. I like to bowhunt, fish berlin, mosquito and just started Erie last year.


----------



## Summerbreeze (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, just trying to complete my new profile.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

My name is Max. I love down in the Cincy tristate. I fish the ohio mainly down here for big cats, crappie and sauger. 

The past couple years I have gotten the Erie bug. Keep a boat at Tibbels in East Harbor and get up as much as possible. Walleye is always first but won't turn down a basket of good perch!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

13% LOL


----------



## porkchop216 (Apr 17, 2013)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


hello everyone my name is josh and I love fishing my dad use to use this site but he passed last month on the 26th, his name was gopro all caps I believe he made a few posts here and there but anyways im here and I will be posting a lot I try to fish a few times a week shore and boat...anyone wants to link up or share river spots im down just don't be a litter bug one of my biggest annoyances , always spend 10 to 15 minutes cleaning the area before I even fish.


----------



## joe1968 (Oct 7, 2014)

hello everyone, as you can tell from the picture, I love to catfish. Just bought a new boat this year and cant wait to try it out


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm William. Bill for short.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, I'm reintroducing myself for 13% of my profile update!


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey to everyone on OGF!


----------



## lund1650 (Sep 27, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Lund 1650
southwest pa
Work in the nuclear power industry
boat lund 1650 rebel 15hp mercury
love walleye,crappie ,musky ,smallmouth fishing
I am also very big into bowhunting,love chasing monster bucks.
.
Places I fish are Pymatuning ,Keystone power dam,Piney dam in clarion.
Raystown lake for stripers and smallmouth.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi All!! I'm re-introducing myself,,to update my site page up to 100%?? Hopefully this will do the deed as needed...


----------



## DI'NMIKE (Oct 4, 2007)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hi ,my name is Mike long time member the computer lost my password in the new format. Lake erie fisherman dock my boat in east harbor.


----------



## deercreekdan (May 20, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


been away for a while, new york (4m) oklahoma (7m) back in ohio first of may,got out to deer creek last week it was great back to my old stand by .fishing was good in ok, and ny, but nothing beats ohio for lots of good fishing lakes


----------



## patrickh44231 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello everybody. Been viewing quite a few threads around here for about 6 months now and I finally got my verification email, so I thought I would say hi. I live in stow currently, born and raised from garrettsville so I'm familiar with the great Lakes around there too. 

Happy fishing,
Patrick


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I'm here to fill out my profile.

I live in the Dayton area, also fish Indian Lake fairly often. Never really go out targeting specific fish but really getting into trying to use more artificial baits. Parents have a pontoon boat, I've caught fish on it. Still mostly fish from the bank.


----------



## spiker46 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been on this site for a couple of years, not real fast on the computer. The guys I fish with usually fish out of Lorain or Geneva anyplace we see a posting where there hitting. We went out Thur., water was super muddy, not a hit all day. Going out this Thur. out of Lorain see if we can scare up some perch.


----------



## jbird (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi I'm Joe,
Ive been a member for a few years now but haven't really posted much. i have two young kids so its been hard to get out much. they are just now starting to get old enough to take out on calmer days. I like to walleye fish on Erie and i love to get up to Ontario at least once a year and salmon fish. i hope I start doing a little better out there so I can share some good info with my fellow fisherman. Thanks in advance for all the help i get from anyone.


----------



## BDSmith66 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello I'm Brent from Caldwell. Been fishing since I was in diapers and will continue until I end up back in them . Enjoy reading the posts. Lots of good information, but not too much (can't give away all the good spots). Will fish for anything that swims and look forward to learning a lot on here.


----------



## chuck0207 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey there, I'm new to the site and trying to figure out how it all works. In the past I've mostly fished for bass but this year I've really gotten into walleye fishing and a buddy turned me on to this site.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome! Its a great place to learn and kill some time.


----------



## chuck0207 (Jun 16, 2015)

ostbucks98 said:


> Welcome! Its a great place to learn and kill some time.


Is there a requirement you need to fulfill before you can make new posts/start new threads?


----------



## POA4LIFE (May 4, 2010)

Hi I'm Darrell. I've been a member for a while but never posted much due to how raw I was to this kind of hard core fishing everyone does. I like to read and learn so that I can make my trips enjoyable for my 2 kids. I mostly drift for walleye in the island area with some perching fishing with the kids. I'm trying to learn smallies too since i think my oldest would have a blast with that. I'm also a friend and coworker with Wes aka steelhualer who turned me on to this site several years back.


----------



## JTKess (Apr 21, 2009)

Been quiet for a few years but back on again. Love to travel around and get on the water all over the world.


----------



## woolly bugger (Jul 2, 2015)

"Fairly" new to fly fishing. Couple years. Tying flies, and fishing all around central Ohio (and sometimes in TN). Love it!


----------



## porkchop216 (Apr 17, 2013)

youngpro said:


> hi my name is josh and i love fishing . me and my dad go all the time i just love to be outdoors. im looking forward to catching my first steelie this year. happy fishing to all


lol this was my old name on here lost the email so now I have this one just me fishing now though father passed in april


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

not new, just re-newed


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello once again. I did this once already but the introduce yourself box is still popping up on my screen so I will try this again. Last time I just told about my fishing. So this time I will add that I also enjoy deer hunting and hope to get my kids started hunting this or next season. I hope to post some fishing reports soon. Been to busy with house projects, to much work and no fishing. That needs to change soon. Hope everyone is getting out and enjoying their summer fishing.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

I wish you luck with getting your kids involved. Mine like to fish but they all gave up on the hunting. I guess that's me time.lol


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

bigwayned said:


> I wish you luck with getting your kids involved. Mine like to fish but they all gave up on the hunting. I guess that's me time.lol


Nothing wrong with some me time. My kids fish, both my son and daughter wanted to go with me deer hunting last season. It was just to late in the season and to cold for them at the time. Need to start them out early season. We will see. My son will be hooked I think. My daughter, not sure if she will stick with it. Time will tell.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm hoping once they grow out of video game stage that they may regain some interest. We'll see. My youngest is 17, he's just got other things on his mind. I guess they all do. At least they like to fish.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Not new, just renewed.


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Idk why my profile is making me do this ......I am from pataskala I like to fish for eyes .....


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

Name is Phil. LOVE to fish and hunt, but bass fishing is my biggest hobby. Looking to break into tournaments with someone with a boat or someone to bank fish with.


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

NITRO-RIDER said:


> hey guys. just joined today.i'm from west side of columbus and if i started by telling u what i like to fish and hunt, i'd be here till morning. briefly, i fish many pot tourneys and opens for bass spring through fall, crappie fish ocasionally for fish to eat, get on earie as much as i can, mostly for bass, but walleyes when they're hitting good. but now is the time that fishing for anything that will bite is almost as good. am looking to get out some this weekend, thinking about alum. like to fish the lake off of the dam, if it's open water. i hear that night is the best. is their any time at night that is better, or is it just being thier when they're biting. i do enjoy ice fishing, have shanty and most needed equipment, just wanted to say hi and look forward to trading stories and
> experiances with like minded fishin finatics


 Hi, I'm a Columbus Westsider, born and raised here in "The Bottoms" now called Franklinton.


----------



## SpinnerNcranks (Nov 9, 2014)

hello everyone, Just completing my profile


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

AxE216 said:


> Name is Phil. LOVE to fish and hunt, but bass fishing is my biggest hobby. Looking to break into tournaments with someone with a boat or someone to bank fish with.


I was born in Westlake.


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> I was born in Westlake.


Westlake is only about 10 minutes from where I live - I live currently in Lakewood.


----------



## Joe.mahan (Jul 26, 2015)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hello, My name is Joe and I am a Bassaholic. I guess I have been an addict since I was a little boy. When I was born, I met this guy who later became my dealer. For the purpose of this story I will call him "Dad". As soon as I was old enough to stand up he gave me my first hit. It all started with a little texas rig. Then that wasn't enough and "dad" set me up with some premo spinner baits. That did the trick for a long while but now I just can't stop. Jerk baits, square bills, Carolina rigs, hollow body frogs, the next thing you knew I was looking at Boats and side scan and HD sonar. But I am here now and I am sure you will all help me stay off the stuff....right! My name is Joe and I am an addict!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

You stole my idea Joe lol (i haven't completed my profile yet) Great minds think alike. Congrats on earning your B.A.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Joe.mahan said:


> Hello, My name is Joe and I am a Bassaholic. I guess I have been an addict since I was a little boy. When I was born, I met this guy who later became my dealer. For the purpose of this story I will call him "Dad". As soon as I was old enough to stand up he gave me my first hit. It all started with a little texas rig. Then that wasn't enough and "dad" set me up with some premo spinner baits. That did the trick for a long while but now I just can't stop. Jerk baits, square bills, Carolina rigs, hollow body frogs, the next thing you knew I was looking at Boats and side scan and HD sonar. But I am here now and I am sure you will all help me stay off the stuff....right! My name is Joe and I am an addict!


ur skrewd bud! Welcome to the club!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


hey all, been here for a long time but could never post as a malfunction from before new forum. . I live in akron and fish and hunt ,erie is my favorite fishing hole , ice fishing is also another passion..see ya out there......


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello everybody. My name is Bob and I am a retired teacher. I have been fishing for about 50 years and have recently been tying my own jigs for crappies and other pan fish. And yes, they really work well! Really don't have a favorite lake. My favorite is wherever they're biting at. Back in the day, Pine, Evans and Hamilton, down in Struthers, were among the best pan fishing lakes in Northeastern Ohio, bar none! If I am not fishing, I am thinking about fishing, on the way or on the way home. Did mention that I like to fish?


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Sounds like you got it bad. Welcome and congrats on retirement.


----------



## daniel lawecki (Sep 6, 2014)

My name is Dan from Tol Ohio 59 years old have been fishing since I was a kid. I fish mostly bass and panfish with a few trips a year to my brother in laws in Whitehall Mich. We fish the big lake spring and fall some river fishing as well. Haven't hunt in a few years but plan to with the grandson. Avid shooter and reloader if it going I shoot it.


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


rrand59 i have fished all my life but became addicted to muskies this year. ive gotten 2 so far 38 & 44 both released good. I usually fish alone grandson thinks its boring. i used to hunt but not so much anymore.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome. I have never caught a musky but I can see how it can become an addiction.


----------



## Rock Steady (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, my name is Jerry, I fish out of Mentor Lagoons. I want to thank the members for the perch reports. I'm having a bad year for them.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

hello all as you can tell by my name i am nuts about crappie fishing i love to catch them and grill them up.well i do fish for bass and catfish i do want to try musky fishing .my home lake is CC .i fish the GMR and local creeks in the area...FIsh ON Fish On......


----------



## Point Nineteen (Jul 14, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hello, I am a "weekend warrior" fishing Lake Erie for walleye, perch and steelhead from Geneva, OH.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome and tight lines


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Hello to all,My name is Steve.I live in central ohio..love to fish Erie walleye and perch, also fish local. Knox , Applevalley, Delaware and Alum in the off season.


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi my name is Brandon from Riverside OH love fishing and hunting


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome aboard and good luck with whatever your chasing


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

HI everyone. Not new to the site, but just noticed I never introduced myself. 65 and retired. Hunting and fishing since the 60's. Dad taught me a lot about the outdoors and respect for the game and fish we harvest. Fish Lake Erie and inland lakes. Small game and deer hunt. Boar hunting is next on my list.


----------



## Rock Steady (Sep 22, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


I live in Mentor, mainly fish for perch, walleye and steelhead! This is a good website.


----------



## eyegore (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey. Not new to site but tired of seeing the pop up to intro myself (-:
I'm from PA and fish Erie and Pymatuning. Really like the site. Lots of great info on here.


----------



## Todd Wilson (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi All!

I haven't fished for 25 years when my dad ruined me taking me to Canada. He is winding his days with me rather quickly. In October, I went and bought a Lund boat prior to fishing rods, maybe out of order a bit. Who cares! I just keep going to Cabella's adding to the "need to have list" after stalking everyone's post. Yesterday we even pulled my 16 year old away from the Xbox and got him into the tackle box. Which is a difficult task these days. We have had success at Alum Creek each weekend trolling, It been a lot of fun and every chance I can get out with him is another memory. 

Keep up all the advice, you help more then many of you realize!


----------



## rickeolis (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi all, fairly new out here in northern Ohio. From New Mexico and west Texas areas. Just started fishing this year, am over 50 now and loving it! Catching perch, crappie, bluegill, longnose gar (once!), smallmouth bass, and soon hopefully steelhead trout and walleye. I got a small inflatable Zodiac boat earlier this summer and have used it dozens of times so far! I fish nearly every weekend. Have gone to lots of nearby ponds, the big lake, and all the rivers near me around Erie county. Nearly everyone that I deal with in tackle, bait, cleaning and regulation has been great to deal with so far! Favorite fish to eat so far have been perch for sure and crappie, but I love the cats too. Been reading lots of great stuff here so far guys (and gals) thanks!


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!



HI, Im Patrick
I fly fish all over Ohio please check out my youtube channel I add new videos every single week!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

hi im a new member of 5 yrs i live in canton and fish and hunt all over ohio


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


I just signed on today. I would like to thank IcebucketJohn for puttimg me on to this great site. Look forward to the conversations and learning from everyone.
Like to hunt and fish when I have time.
Love to bowhunt when I have time, icefish for anything, love fishing the walleye run. Work really cuts into my outdoor life.
Thanks for having me.


----------



## shakenbake68 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello Everybody, Not new to the cite but have never introduced myself. My name is Cody and am from the Delaware area. I grew up fishing Lake Erie out of a 27' Sportcraft, switched to a 196 Fishmaster to target more bodies of water and different species. I fish Alum and Salt Fork for Musky and Saugeyes when the weather is poor at the lake. I also fish the TVA lakes in TN and Lake Cumberland for Stripers several times a year. Look forward to working with everyone to catch more fish!


----------



## miroslav (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello everyone! I am new to the site and new to fishing and hunting also. My name is Miro and am from Lake County. My wife and I have been kayak fishing on the Grand River and some of the small reservoirs for a few years now. We are both new to fishing and looking forward to learning.


----------



## ErieEyeDr. (Jun 5, 2014)

Not new to the site, just never introduced myself. Mostly fish Lake Erie in a 2015 Warrior 2121 (Black & Silver). Great site.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## chuck t (Jun 6, 2015)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


 I am an avid fisherman


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi everyone! I am not really new, but I noticed that I never introduced myself. I joined back in 2008-2009 when I was living in New Philadelphia, OH. I had moved there from AZ and was looking for info on the fishing in eastern Ohio. Then I moved to New Hampshire for 5 years, and now I'm back in the Canton area.
I enjoy just about any type of fishing. Lately, I've been fishing a lot from my kayak. I fish in Lake Erie, the rivers that feed into it and the lakes of Northeast Ohio. I am also getting into steelhead fishing. I'm always up for an adventure! I hope to meet some of you out on the water.

Btw, my name is Matt.


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hey!
Im an avid fisherman and woodsman, I have fishing experience at multiple levels. Been a guide from Lake Erie to Key West! For my age I have had a lot of lucky experiences! I have a 4 year old boy "Finn" thats how I chose my name for the forum. looking forward to sharing and learning with fellow anglers!


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

Not new to the site....just finishing up my profile! haha


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Just trying to finish profile


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, just trying to fill out the profile here. I'm Gary from Youngstown. Started fishing when I was quite young. Got into hunting at about 12-13 through my BF who's Dad hunted. Also love golf, and mushroom hunting.


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello all, I am from NW Ohio between Toledo and Port Clinton. Most of the time I enjoy fishing for crappie and gills, but I also enjoy chasing pike around in my Acsend FS10 fishing kayak. I usually try and catch a few walleye during the spring run up the maumee river also. Bullhead fishing in any creek just after ice out, and any other type of fishing I can find.


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

Name is Phil. I fish for Bass, Walleye and perch. No boat but willing to pitch in on a bass or walleye trip


----------



## JBOWDEN01 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Kbear101 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, Im Kirk from Gahanna.
I like to fish Hoover Dam and Alum Creek for Crappies mainly. But whatever bites, i'm happy! Originally I'm from Eastern PA (Reading). Didn't do much fishing there, but a glad to be out here in Ohio! Ive been going out to fish for about three years. Haven't caught much but cant wait to learn as much as I can from you all.


----------



## JBOWDEN01 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm Jeff. Bass fish is my favorite when my motor works. Catfishing when it doesn't. Fished a lot in Florida and Alabama but now live up here in Ohio. Great variety of fish up here compared to the south. Did the Lake Erie walleye trip and loved it. Still looking to get to a huge pike or musky. Just to say I caught one in my life. Awesome to find out there's still some huge cats up here. 
Enjoy making homemade catfish bait/chums. Just nothing I love better than holding a fishing rod in my hand whether in a boat or on the bank.
Biggest bass was 10.02, biggest cat was 22 lb blue cat caught on Tennessee river. Love learning new fishing tips.


----------



## high noon (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi I'm Russ, from Carrolton. Am 70 yrs. old. Fished Lake Erie 40 yrs. Boat is at Fenwick. Luv this site and all the good info all you guys share. Looking forward to jig fishing. Good luck and great fishing


----------



## LZip (Mar 9, 2016)

Howdy all. My name is Luke and I live in Cleveland, originally from Southeast Ohio. Mostly have bass/bluegill/catfishing experience from back home. When I came up here I didn't have much luck shore fishing in most lakes and rivers. I bought myself a fishing kayak and now live right on the Great Lake of Erie, so I am really looking to get into some perch/walleye fishing. Got a referral to join this site from reddit, and I have to say....this place looks awesome! Looking forward to learning a ton and sharing thoughts and stories with you all.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi. I love the outdoors, fishing, hunting,camping, it doesn't matter. As long as I can get out and teach my son how to enjoy the outdoors as I was taught by my grandfather. I enjoy the site and my fiancée thinks I'm a little crazy, but what else is new????


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm skip from Bucyrus, love to fish and waterfowl hunt also like to camp and watch about any form of auto racing ( mostly sprints).


----------



## Warren Briggs (May 6, 2015)

Hello, I go by Wispy and I hail from NE Indiana. The western basin of Lake Erie is my favorite
place and search around the islands. After difficulty connecting last year, I'm looking forward
to hoping the info sharing becomes readily available again.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Guys I am returning to fishing Lake Erie after being off for 15 years.I am looking for good fishing reports out of Geneva and Ashtabula For Walleye.I like to drift and cast but will troll if needed. Good Luck All


----------



## wormNbobber (Apr 26, 2014)

hi guys, ready to fish


----------



## conn (Sep 22, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


I have been coming to this site for a long time, but never tried to post anything. Just like to say that I appreciate all the quality info shared by everyone here!


----------



## mrflusters (Mar 12, 2014)

Kbear101 said:


> Hi, Im Kirk from Gahanna.
> I like to fish Hoover Dam and Alum Creek for Crappies mainly. But whatever bites, i'm happy! Originally I'm from Eastern PA (Reading). Didn't do much fishing there, but a glad to be out here in Ohio! Ive been going out to fish for about three years. Haven't caught much but cant wait to learn as much as I can from you all.


Hi Kirk
I like crappie & blue gill fishing. I'm about 100 miles NW of Columbus and was thinking of coming to Alum & Hoover but I don't know where to put in or where to fish? I was wondering if you can give me a few pointers about those lakes?

THANKS


----------



## carfreac18 (Aug 4, 2015)

Just finishing my profile up. I fish for mostly bass but go saugeye fishing a little here and there and catfishing with my buddies. looked through the site for a while and love the info you put up, helps me out a lot!


----------



## Gods fisherman (Apr 22, 2016)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


I am just one of Gods fisherman. And give thanks for all fellow sportsman that are willing to help others.This is a great site and wish everyone a great year


----------



## Rock Steady (Sep 22, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hi I live in Mentor, and fish mainly for perch and walleye. Thanks, Rock Steady


----------



## katzman (May 31, 2011)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


My Name is KATZMAN - Just by the name you know I'm a big catfishing guy. I fish for Walleye, steelhead, Northern Pike, Crappie, and Bass.
I fish mainly from the bank because i cant afford a boat. but I make the best of it.
I'm looking to meet new people, exchange ideas and fishing knowledge, and do some tournament fishing.


----------



## Jamboparty (Jun 28, 2016)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hi, I'm Mike and I'm from Jefferson (Ashtabula Co). A good friend of mine recommended this site to me so I've been lurking around recently, trying to soak up some knowledge. Seems like a great community!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Im not really new here, been here for years. Im just now getting around to completing my account setup. I like cold water fish and ducks.


----------



## Fish Guru (Jul 8, 2016)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


hey shakedown I have a question for you. I've been a member since 2005 under user name Fish or Die , I talk to you a lot . I cant get my old user name back cause of a old work email . can you help?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah man shoot me a pm with your old email address and current. I'll email you with details


----------



## Fish Guru (Jul 8, 2016)

[email protected] was the old email I think its been a while ...lol
[email protected] is my new email and
thanks ShakeDown


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish Guru...the fish or die account is using an email address not even close to that. I need a legit email address for that so I can verify that's your old account before I can proceed. Last thing I need to do is mistakenly giving you someone else's account 

Let me know!

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## Fish Guru (Jul 8, 2016)

ShakeDown said:


> Fish Guru...the fish or die account is using an email address not even close to that. I need a legit email address for that so I can verify that's your old account before I can proceed. Last thing I need to do is mistakenly giving you someone else's account
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> ...





ShakeDown said:


> Fish Guru...the fish or die account is using an email address not even close to that. I need a legit email address for that so I can verify that's your old account before I can proceed. Last thing I need to do is mistakenly giving you someone else's account
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> ...





ShakeDown said:


> Fish Guru...the fish or die account is using an email address not even close to that. I need a legit email address for that so I can verify that's your old account before I can proceed. Last thing I need to do is mistakenly giving you someone else's account
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> ...





ShakeDown said:


> Fish Guru...the fish or die account is using an email address not even close to that. I need a legit email address for that so I can verify that's your old account before I can proceed. Last thing I need to do is mistakenly giving you someone else's account
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> ...


Can you call me 614 -668-5356


----------



## Fish Guru (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey shakedown
11 years ago is a while to remember my old email.
[email protected] yahoo.com
Customairbrush4u @ yahoo.com
Lancasterohioautokolor
Call me if you like 614-668-5356
You will see my info is the same 
Only thing different is that I'm not in Westerville anymore.


----------



## Fish Guru (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello
not new to the site just a new name trying to get old user name back
Love crappie and walleye and bass fishing.
#Fish or Die


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The email bound to that account is @moorespb.com

Tell me the full address and we'll go from there. Let's continue this via pm


----------



## Fish Guru (Jul 8, 2016)

That was our old companies name then was Ohio auto kolor . 
Man old age and memory lose...lol 
Moorespbe.com 
It may be [email protected]
I can't remember


----------



## jester (Jul 30, 2016)

Posted to the wrong area. Moving to introductions...


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi not new here, but my account settings said I should introduce myself here....so HI!


----------



## Rock Steady (Sep 22, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hi my name is Jerry, I fish mainly for perch out of Mentor Lagoons.


----------



## C Ruhl (Jul 24, 2016)

Love the information found all over the various forums!

On a recent kayak excursion down the Little Miami, I saw a number of other kayakers fishing. Looked like fun, so I gave it a try on some Knox County waters. Next thing I know, I am addicted to fishing from my kayak


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

My name is Eric and I discovered this site through a Google search. Love the info, love that people are willing to share and help!

I grew up in West Virginia and used to catch trout in Spruce Knob Lake and Lake Buffalo every spring with my dad. As I got older, I would still occasionally fish for trout, but got better at catching catfish (though nothing worth bragging about). Then I went on a long hiatus. What got me back was my kids' discovery of a free fishing game--Fishing Planet--and our mutual thought "hey...we should do this for real!"

We've been out and about mostly fishing for catfish, though recently targeting saugeye, bass, and other...I'm trying to learn, really. Having fun, we have several lakes within easy driving distance, I still go to places like Belmont Lake in Belmont County, and when I have some free time in the evenings I'm a very short drive from the Scioto.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi there! It seems a bit silly to introduce myself after all the years I have been on OGF but here goes! I am originally from Illinois, have lived in Minnesota, Mississippi, Nebraska, Nevada, South Korea and now Ohio, with extended stays in Italy, Saudi Arabia, Louisiana, Maryland, Texas and Alabama. Yes, I am retired from the US Air Force and now I work at Wright-Patterson as a contractor. I have fished in 12 of the contiguous United States. I primarily fish lures. I have been known to fish bait but it has become a very rare occurrence. I usually would rather go home fishless rather than mess with bait. At any given time, I may use a fly rod, spinning, or baitcasting equipment. Since I use lures most of the time, I tend to target species that can be caught with lures. As to lures, I tend to favor the older models. I have a Heddon Meadow Mouse that I still use and I have taken several fish this year on Johnson Silver Minnows. I have met and fished with several OGF members, most notably Salmonid and 9Left. I am also a MVFF member and have turned out to assist with Operation Healing Waters through that group at Spring Run Farms. My favorite waters in the Miami Valley are close to home, which means Eastwood Park, Delco, Lofino Park and the Mad River. My new guilty pleasure is fishing at the Beavercreek Golf Club. It's a hoot! Looking for a wing man for an upcoming trip? Shoot me a line and I'll see if my wife, five sons and five grandkids can spare me at that particular time!


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello all, been lurking for awhile and haven't posted much. Good site though. I mostly fish for big game fish and will travel for that. One thing I have noticed in my short time here is the TOS seems to be different for each person. Honestly, I wouldn't let my kids look at this sight, not very family friendly. Lots of bickering going on here but it makes for a good read. Looking forward to reading future posts. Tight lines for all and fish safe!!!


----------



## Josh1193 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, my name is Josh and I live in the Akron/Canton area. I enrolled in OGF last year sometime, but this is my first post. I fish but do not hunt. I participate in small bass tournaments in the surrounding areas when I can.


----------



## StanStanley (Jan 25, 2015)

Keep your eyes on the rod & your hands upon the reel ! Jim Morrison (sorta) 
My largest fish to date was a 75lb bluefin tuna down south of San Diego.


----------



## Fishnguy117 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello, 

Kevin from Chicago. I'm 47 and have had the pleasure to fish lake Erie for over 30 years multiple times per year. My friends and I primarily cast and drag, But I have a Ranger setup and troll when necessary. Back Home I fish Lake Michigan for Salmon and Lake Perch. In the winter time I would always fish year round but lately my mid-life crisis seems to be both deer ( archery & Gun) and waterfowl hunting. Thats really cheap to start later in life. LOL Whatever I buy for me, My son wants also. I have been reading this board for years, but I would like to get more involved as time permits and lets me fish my favorite great lake!! ERIE


----------



## Steverino74 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi guys!
New member here. I am retired, but I am diabetic so I HAVE to have someone go fishing with me when I go out. I have a 1987 Bayliner cuddy (wife's choice, not mine) that I bought from a sick friend. It wasn't running when I bought it, but was diagnosed to be an electrical issue, and that's when the guy gave up spending more for a pro boat mechanic to fix it. Well electrical is my specialty, so I was sure I could get it running given time and luck on cost of parts. Sure enough I got it running after going through all electrical connections and cleaning them all up. The boat is 19 feet long and has a 125hp 1987 Force outboard on it. It's not the best fishing boat, but it floats and I added an electrical troll motor to it for trolling and emergency use.

I will fish for almost anything, but Saugeye. Walleye and Crappy are my top choices around here. Caesar's Creek is the closest to me, but I won't rule out Rocky Fork and may be talked into others?

As I said, I HAVE to have someone go with me, and the boat runs great as of last time out. So looking for someone willing to go out on my boat and split expenses as well as be there just in case of a medical emergency. Not likely, but possible.

Air Force Veteran 75-81, Denver for 8 months, Hill AFB in Ogden Utah, then Okinawa for 3 years. Retired Civil Service working for the Air Force at Wright-Patt. Into HAM Radio, and photography. 

Thinking about getting the boat out into Caesar's Creek before the weather really turns cold. Anyone want to go?

Steve


----------



## ThankYou (Jul 17, 2017)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Been gone for a bit, use to go by jshbuckeye. Needing to get to my 10 post selling some rxcelent condition musky gear casting rods trolling tods and lures with other musky gear to come.


ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


----------



## ThankYou (Jul 17, 2017)

Use to go by jshbuckeye, its been a while still love to fish but no longer chase musky. There will be some mice gear for sale before long.


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi I am Bob I like to fishing for just about anything and love to bowhunt whitetail. I'm from northwest Ohio


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A big WELCOME to OGF buckbob!


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

buckbob said:


> Hi I am Bob I like to fishing for just about anything and love to bowhunt whitetail. I'm from northwest Ohio


Welcome buckbob. Watch out for saugeye tom, sherman, and fastwater they are bad influences.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

lustofcrappies said:


> Welcome buckbob. Watch out for saugeye tom, sherman, and fastwater they are bad influences.


ST will be sending you the notorious north end of a south bound horse pic. shortly....it will be from himself, uncle Sherman and I.


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

fastwater said:


> ST will be sending you the notorious north end of a south bound horse pic. shortly....it will be from himself, uncle Sherman and I.


I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

lustofcrappies said:


> I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## Cornstalk (May 19, 2019)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hello, my name is Randy. I live about 2 miles from Deercreek. Turkey hunting is my favorite of all, but like to bow hunt for deer. Fishing mainly is for bass, saugeye, walleye or anything that bites.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello Randy,
Welcome to the absolute best outdoors site you could belong to.


----------



## Cornstalk (May 19, 2019)

fastwater said:


> Hello Randy,
> Welcome to the absolute best outdoors site you could belong to.


Thank you sir.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You're welcome!
Jump on in and join the insanity.


----------



## Jeremiah Chang (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey, I'm Jeremiah,

I've just graduated from IU and plan to take 1-2 years off before going to grad school. But until then i have recently gotten into all things outdoors especially fishing since i used to do the white bass run with my dad every spring. Now I am trying my best to relearn and learn how to fish since it will be a lifelong hobby I hope to pass on eventually. I fish for just about anything though main purpose is to catch, clean and cook. I also am dragging my friend to fish and hope to take him to the white bass run so he will be hooked too (pun intended). Currently stuck on the banks but next spring am looking to invest in some waders and or a kayak. I'm looking forward to sharing stories, catches and tips with everyone here. Best of luck!


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks for the Ad. Live in Alaska and found the forum while looking for FF equipment. I fly fish for fun, bait fish and hunt for meat, and will not not pass up a road kill moose.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Jeremiah Chang said:


> Hey, I'm Jeremiah,
> 
> I've just graduated from IU and plan to take 1-2 years off before going to grad school. But until then i have recently gotten into all things outdoors especially fishing since i used to do the white bass run with my dad every spring. Now I am trying my best to relearn and learn how to fish since it will be a lifelong hobby I hope to pass on eventually. I fish for just about anything though main purpose is to catch, clean and cook. I also am dragging my friend to fish and hope to take him to the white bass run so he will be hooked too (pun intended). Currently stuck on the banks but next spring am looking to invest in some waders and or a kayak. I'm looking forward to sharing stories, catches and tips with everyone here. Best of luck!


Late Welcome Jeremiah. Hope you have your yak before Spring.



David Taylor said:


> Thanks for the Ad. Live in Alaska and found the forum while looking for FF equipment. I fly fish for fun, bait fish and hunt for meat, and will not not pass up a road kill moose.


Welcome to you as well David Taylor.
You are a very lucky man to be living in 'the last frontier'.


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 15, 2020)

fastwater said:


> Late Welcome Jeremiah. Hope you have your yak before Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luck has nothing to do with it . . . I was called to Alaska. . .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

David Taylor said:


> Luck has nothing to do with it . . . I was called to Alaska. . .


However you ended up there...being an outdoorsman which it seems like you are...congrats to you.


----------



## FishingFreak101 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello OGF. I have used this site off and on for a year or two now, I never worked up the courage to speak. I believe it is about time I do! I am 19 years old, and have grown up fishing mostly central Ohio waters with my dad. We occasionally make spring and early summer trips up to lake Erie for walleye. I am starting to fish on my own more often, since it is hard to keep my schedule the same as my fathers. Fishing, in my opinion, is always better with a wing-man. I still have so much to learn and I hope to not only keep up with this account but learn from you all! I prefer to fish for bass but often also fish for crappie, saugeye, walleye, and the occasional muskie. I use mostly spinning reels and I am trying bait-casters for the first time this spring. I also hunt when I can. I just love the outdoors. I currently go to OSU full time, which often gets in the way of most outdoor adventures. I thank you all for the wealth of knowledge that comes with this wonderful site. Happy hooking!


----------



## StoneAgeEngineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey there! I moved to Ohio (East side of Cleveland) recently from Philadelphia and am impressed by all the options for fishing around here. I have never tried for steelhead before! My favorite fish though, is smallmouth bass, and I want to start with the Grand and Chagrin rivers... I am always looking for a wingman if someone wants to meet up! Thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

FishingFreak101 said:


> Hello OGF. I have used this site off and on for a year or two now, I never worked up the courage to speak. I believe it is about time I do! I am 19 years old, and have grown up fishing mostly central Ohio waters with my dad. We occasionally make spring and early summer trips up to lake Erie for walleye. I am starting to fish on my own more often, since it is hard to keep my schedule the same as my fathers. Fishing, in my opinion, is always better with a wing-man. I still have so much to learn and I hope to not only keep up with this account but learn from you all! I prefer to fish for bass but often also fish for crappie, saugeye, walleye, and the occasional muskie. I use mostly spinning reels and I am trying bait-casters for the first time this spring. I also hunt when I can. I just love the outdoors. I currently go to OSU full time, which often gets in the way of most outdoor adventures. I thank you all for the wealth of knowledge that comes with this wonderful site. Happy hooking!





StoneAgeEngineer said:


> Hey there! I moved to Ohio (East side of Cleveland) recently from Philadelphia and am impressed by all the options for fishing around here. I have never tried for steelhead before! My favorite fish though, is smallmouth bass, and I want to start with the Grand and Chagrin rivers... I am always looking for a wingman if someone wants to meet up! Thanks


Great to both of you on board.
Looking forward to reading your post.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

dp


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Welcome aboard! You will find this site informative as well as nonjudgmental. What counts on this site is your love of fishing.


----------



## Zacht76 (Sep 25, 2014)

My name is Zach live and fish Apple Valley


----------



## MRRuiz (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello! My name is Matt and I joined OGF because every question I had about fishing in my area, someone here had an answer! I live in Cincinnati, but I will fish anywhere relatively close (~30 mins). My go-to is Little Miami River and a few lakes in NKY.


----------



## Drake12321 (Apr 24, 2020)

hi, i am Drake, i like to fish for crappie


----------



## Joshua Secrist (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey guys, my name's Josh. I'm in central Ohio, Richland county. Mainly fish for large and smallmouth bass. Kokosing river is my main stomping grounds.


----------



## Bob Beattie (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey everyone my name is Bob. I am relatively new to game fishing, meaning I have fished on charter boats and with worms/bobbers but nothing Small Mouth or Large mouth related. I am currently fishing Little Miami River from Otto Park and working my way North/East. No luck yet but figured there is a big learning curve. I have read a lot of great posts on here already and hopefully I'll add some too. Have a great weekend!


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

What's up everyone! Kyle from Canton area. Avid bass angler who is always looking to learn, and also help other anglers in the process. Looking to gain knowledge on new lakes throughout Ohio. Just recently started a YouTube and Instagram account to track my trips on the water, go check it out @ohiobassin_864 !! Thanks and tight lines!


----------



## CincyGus (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi all! Gus from the Eastgate area of Cincy! 59 years old, loved fishing my entire life. Did mostly pond and river fishing early in life, spent about 10 years going to Cave Run Lake with a buddy of mine hunting Muskies during my mid 20's- mid 30's. Didn't get to fish more than a hand full of times a year during the rest of my life due to the career taking over and working 50+ hrs a week with a hour commute each way for the about 25 years. Just bought my first boat (2020 Tracker 175 txw with a 60 hp Mercury) and now that I have a little more time and the career has changed, plan to get back into spending more free time fishing and camping (have a camper also). East Fork is my closest lake although I love Ceasars Creek (don't know it as well yet) also and it's relatively close as well. Look forward to getting to know you all, helping where I can and learning from everyone experiences!


----------



## Harry McCune (Aug 15, 2020)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> My name is Harry McCune. I am 89 and still yearn for the days ahead to fish the lakes and streams and hunt the woods and land for game animals. I have been fishing and hunting since age 12 and before that with my father who taught me to love nature as his father did. Present day activities include fishing Lake Erie for perch and walleye with my son and hunting whitetail and elk. I have canoed the lakes of Alaska, fished the rivers and Ocean of Alaska and hunted caribou, elk, and whitetail in Canada, Michigan, and my home state of Ohio. To quote famous persons: "There is certainly something in fishing that tends to produce a gentleness of spirit and a pure sincerity of mind."(Washington Irving). " In the woods we return to reason and faith"(Henry David Thoreau".
> Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Megalos (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello everyone.

I'm here so I can learn and pass some skills on to my son. We've done some pond fishing using basic tackle but I think he'd enjoy learning more.


----------



## Chester Cat (Sep 21, 2020)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hi all - a bass fisherman most of my life, but living near lake Erie (and not being able to get into Canada, or even freaking NY, I now spend a lot of time chasing walleyes. Looking forward to learning and sharing with others on the site.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome Chester Cat.
Glad you could come join the insanity. 😂 
Looking forward to hearing from you...


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey fellow fishermen, I’ve lived around Columbus my whole life and currently am a senior at OSU. I’ve read this forum for a long time, mainly in what pops up in google searches but I’ve never noticed this thread before. I love fishing for walleye as my dad and grandpa used to take me up in Ontario to catch them every other summer as a kid. I have a kayak that I use to fish Hoover a lot but the last few years I’ve began floating creeks for smallmouth a lot more as I find the peacefulness there to be great. I’d say most of my time I spend fishing for panfish though, because my brothers like lots of action and I want them to have fun on the water with me. Bluegill, crappie, white bass, and perch are all their favorite species to catch. Basically, I fish for everything lol. Very thankful for this site and everything I’ve learned from it over the years!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Isaac_02 said:


> Hey fellow fishermen, I’ve lived around Columbus my whole life and currently am a senior at OSU. I’ve read this forum for a long time, mainly in what pops up in google searches but I’ve never noticed this thread before. I love fishing for walleye as my dad and grandpa used to take me up in Ontario to catch them every other summer as a kid. I have a kayak that I use to fish Hoover a lot but the last few years I’ve began floating creeks for smallmouth a lot more as I find the peacefulness there to be great. I’d say most of my time I spend fishing for panfish though, because my brothers like lots of action and I want them to have fun on the water with me. Bluegill, crappie, white bass, and perch are all their favorite species to catch. Basically, I fish for everything lol. Very thankful for this site and everything I’ve learned from it over the years!


Great to hear from you Isaac!


----------



## GameFisher78 (Jul 9, 2021)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


Hi, I am very new to this site. I have not been fishing in many years. I used to go a lot with my dad but have not made the time until recently. I'm trying to get back into the sport and would love to hear any suggestions on how and where to catch Bass. I'm open to all other fish, but mainly interested in Bass fishing right now. I'm in North Central Ohio near Norwalk and would love to hear recommendations on where to fish for Bass. I don't have a boat so Lake Erie Fishing is not really an option for me right now.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

GameFisher78 said:


> Hi, I am very new to this site. I have not been fishing in many years. I used to go a lot with my dad but have not made the time until recently. I'm trying to get back into the sport and would love to hear any suggestions on how and where to catch Bass. I'm open to all other fish, but mainly interested in Bass fishing right now. I'm in North Central Ohio near Norwalk and would love to hear recommendations on where to fish for Bass. I don't have a boat so Lake Erie Fishing is not really an option for me right now.


If you are just getting back in and watch to feel a tug.... find somebody with a farm pond that will let you fish it. They are usually full of smaller bass that will keep you entertained for hours. Good luck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome GameFisher78!
Great to see you are back fishing again.
As far as responses to requested info and recommendations...you'll get many more responses opening a thread in 'the Lounge' or 'Bass discussion' forums.


----------



## GameFisher78 (Jul 9, 2021)

fastwater said:


> Welcome GameFisher78!
> Great to see you are back fishing again.
> As far as responses to requested info and recommendations...you'll get many more responses opening a thread in 'the Lounge' or 'Bass discussion' forums.


Sounds great. I will open a thread. This is all new to me.


----------



## Conner Davis (Feb 5, 2017)

ShakeDown said:


> New to the site? Tell us about yourself and what you fish or hunt for.
> 
> Welcome to OGF!


My name is Conner Davis and I’m down in Tuscarawas county.
im a big waterfowl hunter and I also deer and turkey hunt. I also like crappie and walleye fishing.


----------



## Ranger angler (Mar 14, 2021)

Good evening. Been a member for awhile, however, have never made any posts. I’m from central Ohio and like fishing Indian Lake. I like fishing for all species. I also enjoy deer hunting


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome Conner Davis and Ranger angler.
Looking forward to reading both your fishing and hunting posts.


----------



## dieducks123 (Dec 30, 2021)

I was a member a few years back. I fish and waterfowl when I have time.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

dieducks123 said:


> I was a member a few years back. I fish and waterfowl when I have time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


Welcome back!


----------



## dieducks123 (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## dculberson (10 mo ago)

new member here, just getting back into fishing thanks to my 7 year old getting the bug. Now I've got it again too. I'm hoping to catch some crappie and small (eating size) catfish with her so we can enjoy a self caught and cooked meal. Any tips to achieve that in the Columbus area would be great. We do have a canoe and a 16' aluminum boat.


----------



## Red dog007 (10 mo ago)

Hey in Jon, I hunt rabbits,deer. Fish for catfish, crappie, red ear.


----------



## LakeErieGal (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone! Spring, summer, fall home in Ohio. Snowbird to Florida in the winter. Love Lake Erie Walleye, Perch fishing, am gonna try Crappie fishing on Burr Oak this fall. Avid Turkey and whitetail hunter.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A BIG welcome LakeErieGal!
Looking forward to reading all your post. 
Especially about your crappie adventures at Burr Oak.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to OGF LakeErieGal. You found a good site with alot of great people.

Kip


----------



## LakeErieGal (8 mo ago)

Hi all and happy Monday. Settling in now at the lake home. New prop on the 9.9 (thanks to a great neighbor), batteries connected and the boat started on the 1st try! Yay! Now sorting and prepping fishing gear. Let’s get this party started, time to fill the freezer!


----------



## Crossroads84 (8 mo ago)

Hey, just getting the gear gathered up and the boat ready for some erie eyes......


----------



## 614fisher (4 mo ago)

Old member using a new name, old account kwizzle was linked to my ex-wife’s email. Staring fresh with new account and more time to fish again.


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Divorce is never easy but most people after time say it was the best thing that ever happened to them good luck in the outdoors and your new life👍!


----------

